# Medium frame in a deep box



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Quick question. I did a quick search but couldn't find what I was looking for. Please let me know if this has already been posted. Are there any issues with putting medium frames in a deep body? My thoughts are that the bees would have too much room under the frames and would begin to attach combs to the bottom of the frames. I am starting to build my hive and as of right now have the pieces setup for a deep hive but have medium frames. I could easily cut them down to fit medium frames closer but would like to leave them as is to use them as deep hive bodies in the future. Thanks all!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to Beesource! 

Your suspicions are correct. They'll build more comb sooner or later, probably during increase on a nectar flow. The only problems with that are that they'll almost certainly be drone-size cells, and won't last too long in an extractor.

If you just put them in for now, you'll have brood in frames that you'd prefer to have for honey. The honey will come out darker that way - it should not have much effect on the flavor except for the most sensitive tounges on the lightest honeys. I'd go ahead and order the frames for the deep boxes, and make up a few honey boxes sized for the medium frames.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks! This has already been a fun and interesting adventure so far and I haven't gotten any bees yet....lol. I think because I already have brood box size lumber I will go ahead and make two brood boxes and get lumber for making the medium frame boxes. Not sure if I will stack the second box as a deep frame, an extra brood box or if I will just set it off to the side ready for a second hive.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

One way to control mites. Some time I will put one med frame in just for mite Control


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I've had to do some unorthodox things in my short beekeeping career. I've had to put bars from the top bar hives into a deep before and by sheer luck I happened to somehow make my bars the right length. Must have followed someone else's plans. I forget.
There has been a couple times where a frame broke or got put into the queen castle and left an open slot. All I had was medium frames so yeah...I've used mediums in a deep a few times. 
The bees build some comb on the bottom if you dilly-dally around but if you can quickly get a deep frame with foundation in is better. 
Once they've drawn a frame like that I leave it as a brood frame and forget about using it for honey. It happens so I'm not ashamed. Use what you got.


----------



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Through my hours upon hours of reading I have found one common theme about beekeepers...."if it works it ain't wrong"....lol.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

BTW, if you order frames in the knockdown, you'll want to make a frame assembly jig. Look in Beesource's "Build It Yourself" section for a blueprint and instructions. It keeps your fingers away from staples.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Or you could simply place the deep with the medium frames on the bottom. I am not saying that it will give you zero extra wax but it will not be as great. Besides you will want the gap between your boxes so that the bees can cross box to box without comb.


----------



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Makes sense. Though since our local feed store carries pretty much everything beekeeping related I will like just get deep frames to put in the deep boxes for brood boxes on another hive.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Like aunt betty I've done it a few times in a pinch, but once I can pull it to replace with a proper frame I do , but I will then slice off the bottom comb sometimes brood and all and rubber band the comb into another medium frame


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

You can get by with medium frames in a deep for short periods of time. 

The way to get them out is: At the end of the season, move the medium frames to the bottom box. Over the Winter the bees will empty the medium frames that held pollen or honey as they move up. In your first Spring inspection, your bottom box will normally be just a lot of empty frames. Remove the medium frames, and using your hive tool, scrape off the comb that they added to the bottom. Melt it down into wax.

You can even do this if you have to put a shallow frame in a deep box.

cchoganjr


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I too have put med frames in deep boxs in a pinch, and they have extended drone comb off the bottom of tthe frame and it wasnt a big deal-- but I've tried a couple of times to start new nucs with med frames from a Donner hive that had expanded the brood nest into the suppers,, and have not had good luck. Not sure why,,,maybe to much space to heat or maybe something else :/ no more meds in deep nucs for me 

==McBee7==


----------

